# Of car wrecks and pouting Bettas



## TianTian (Apr 14, 2009)

Hey, guys! Here I am. 









Ta-da! Here's me, my boys and.... the neck brace. (lmao I just noticed Tian-Tian's pouting, haha. And he's really huge...)

Sorry for the darkness of this photo and my lack of cleaning up properly. 
I was in a car wreck this past Friday. Not too bad, but I got this neck brace on. I'm in pain, but painkillers make me loopy and not in pain. So yay. 

I digress; this post is about my boys. I'm a little bored sitting and resting, so I thought I'd blog a bit about my boys.

I made a little tank divider Thursday to see if it was possible to divide my boys into Tian-Tian's tank. However that ended within a few seconds because Tian-Tian nearly jumped OVER the divider INSIDE THE TANK in an attempt to beat up on Taco. Of course, Taco was like, "oooh another tank!!!" and swimming all over. Meanwhile, Tian-Tian was about having a cow over it, so I put Taco back in his tank. 

Freakin' punk fish, that Tian. :roll: Dunno what the heck I'm gonna do with him just yet. ;-)

Taco has adjusted really well, however. He has already figured out feeding times and he's really quick on following movement around his tank. He's quite a curious little fellow. I can be standing across the room and wiggle my fingers and it'll catch his attention just enough that he swims over to see what I'm doing. :-D He's just so... CUTE!

At first, Tian-Tian was VERY jealous and started to act wild and wouldn't come to me as he usually did. Today he's been MUCH better.... I think he's realized that I am still taking care of him and feeding him and whatnot. So I suppose the two are okay for now. 

I know people shouldn't put two male tanks right next to each other, but they've left each other alone finally. I think they both needed a period of adjustment. So they're doing well.

In other news, I don't know how I'm gonna change Tian-Tian's tank water tomorrow. Augh. His tank needs a good cleaning. Hmmm.... 

Anyway, how's everyone else?


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

They'll be fine next to each other. They'll ignore each other after awile. Can you take something like Tylenol for your pain?


----------



## TianTian (Apr 14, 2009)

Tylenol won't hit me, but the painkillers the hospital prescribed me totally have helped. Though I'm really loopy.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

WOW THAT LOOKS PAINFUL!! They should be fine and actually it's healthy


----------



## AngelicScars (May 5, 2009)

the painkillers they give you can do that for sure. Rest up and get well!

I think this is a pretty neat thread though. Maybe we could all post some pics of us "with" our Betta.


----------



## TianTian (Apr 14, 2009)

Thanks, everyone! 



AngelicScars said:


> I think this is a pretty neat thread though. Maybe we could all post some pics of us "with" our Betta.



Oooh! What a good idea! :-D Go for it, guys!


----------



## fishyinpa (Dec 25, 2008)

Sorry to hear about your accident,ouchies. Nice pic though!! Yes great idea,but my bettas are all over...so...thatd be a lot pics lol...


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

Awww, I hope you get better! And I think the post was super cute. I love hearing about other bettas. Fishy is like Tian and Blue is like Taco. It's cute.
lol well when I get Merlin I was gonna get pics with him. hehe


----------



## fishyinpa (Dec 25, 2008)

Ooh cant wait!! one more day eh?


----------



## dr2b (May 31, 2009)

Sorry to hear about your accident. Get well soon!!


----------



## crowntail lover (Apr 25, 2009)

Haha. Those pain killers get me going crazy!! lol. I hope you feel better soon!! Love the tanks! hehe. 
Oh and the can stay beside eachother..They will get over their drama! lol..


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Painkillers make me sleep. I had to take them for a few days when I had knee surgery.


----------



## dr2b (May 31, 2009)

It depends on what painkiller it is for me. Strong ones make me sleep then I bounce off the wall. But light and moderate painkillers make me knocked out.

I hate how they make me feel as they wear off...I had to take them last month when I got my wisdom teeth out.


----------



## ifish (Apr 30, 2009)

get better soo n tiantian the girl not the fish


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

ifish said:


> get better soo n tiantian the girl not the fish


I agree! Get well soon, Tian Tian!!


----------



## ifish (Apr 30, 2009)

tian tian you are awsome your fish are lucky to have good friends as you more like owner and what size are both thos tanks


----------



## TianTian (Apr 14, 2009)

Aww, thanks for the well-wishes, everyone!  I'll hopefully kick back soon! But I gotta tell ya, those painkillers left me really woozy and I have this AWFUL headache. 

And yep, it's offocial; they're getting along. Hooray! 

In other news, ifish, my tank sizes are 1 gallon (Taco's tank) and 2.5 Gal. (Tian-Tian's tank). Both receive frequent water changes and feedings both morning and night.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Did you hit your head in the accident?


----------



## TianTian (Apr 14, 2009)

No, I don't remember hitting my head, just a lot of whiplash from the impact. 

I WAS wearing my seatbelt, which probably spared me from more damage.  So YAY seatbelts! Wear them! 

What's weird, is when I stand up from my lappy, that's when the headache kicks in tenfold. Blarg.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Yes, thank goodness you were wearing your seatbelt. I'm glad your injuries weren't worse than they were.


----------



## ifish (Apr 30, 2009)

thank godness tacos tank lpooks bigger then my tank but mines 2 gallon? how is that possible


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Click it or ticket


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

lol Thats right!


----------

